# Sawn in Flitchform



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I have found some walnut lumber that the add say it is "sawn in flitch form". Can one of the sawers tell me what this means?
Thanks in advance,
Tom


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

It is just a log laid on the mill and slices cut off, or "flitches''. As opposed to something like grade sawn where we would flip the log/cant to get the best lumber possible and straight edged boards. You would have live edges (natural curves of the outside of the log, with the sapwood) to either remove...or leave on depending on your intended use of a flitch. Flitch sawing makes lumber that can be bookmatched nicely if kept in a boule.

*Grade sawn walnut:*









*Flitch sawn walnut:*









*Flitches in boule form:*


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

That was quick! Thanks Daren.
Tom


----------

